# <param-Tag> und Firefox



## Proggy (29. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

auf meiner Webseite habe ich ein Applet. Diesem übergebe ich mit dem <param>-Tag drei Werte. Im MSIE klappt's, im Firefox nicht. Schaue ich mir den Quelltext im Firefox an, sehe ich, daß vor dem Namen der Variable ein Leerzeichen steht, also so:

<param name = " monat" value = 1>     das Leerzeichen vor monat stört natürlich, da ich im Applet die Variable monat und nicht die Variable Leerzeichenmonat mit GetParameter abfrage. Hier mal der PHP-Code der php-Datei.
Ich weiß, kein PHP-Forum, aber vielleicht kennt ja jemand dieses Problem. Danke!


```
echo "<div style=\"position:absolute; border-style:none; top:100px; left:240px\">";
echo "<object";
 echo "   classid = \"clsid:CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0006-ABCDEFFEDCBA\" ";
    echo "codebase = \"http://java.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5_0_06-windows-i586.cab#Version=5,0,60,5\" ";
   echo " WIDTH = 800 HEIGHT = 550 >";
   echo " <PARAM NAME = CODE VALUE = \"zahlenspiel.class\" > ";
   echo " <PARAM NAME = ARCHIVE VALUE = \"zspiel3.jar,mysql-connector-java-5.0.3-bin.jar\" > ";
    echo "<param name = \"type\" value = \"application/x-java-applet;jpi-version=1.5.0_06\"> ";
    echo "<param name = \"scriptable\" value = \"false\"> ";
     echo "<param name = \"tag\" value = $_SESSION[tag]>"; // Übergabe des Datums an das Applet
    echo " <param name = \"monat\" value = $_SESSION[monat]> ";
    echo " <param name = \"jahr\" value = $_SESSION[jahr]> ";

    echo "<comment>";
       echo " <embed ";
           echo " type = \"application/x-java-applet;jpi-version=1.5.0_06\" \  ";
            echo "CODE = \"zahlenspiel.class\" ";
            echo "ARCHIVE = \"zspiel3.jar,mysql-connector-java-5.0.3-bin.jar\" ";
            echo "WIDTH = 800 \ ";
            echo "HEIGHT = 600  ";
            echo "scriptable = false ";
           echo " pluginspage = \"http://java.sun.com/products/plugin/index.html#download\">";
          echo "  <noembed> ";

           echo " </noembed> ";
       echo " </embed> ";
    echo "</comment>";
echo "</object> \"; ";
echo "</div>";
```

[/code]


----------



## Proggy (29. Jan 2007)

hier noch die Website-Adresse:

http://www.ramschmarkt.de/clickme/anmeldungcq.php

dort einfach als andreas anmelden mit Passwort asdfg1

Dann soll das Applet erscheinen (IM IE funktioniert es ja auch)


----------



## Proggy (2. Feb 2007)

So frage ich die Parameter ab:

```
public void init()
	{
		
		URL url;
		tag=Integer.parseInt(getParameter("tag"));
		monat=Integer.parseInt(getParameter("monat"));
		jahr=Integer.parseInt(getParameter("jahr"));
```

Das funktioniert im IE astrein, nur im Firefox nicht, der will das Applet nicht starten.
Er meldet:

```
java.lang.numberFormatException:null
```

Das in diesem Post erwähnte Leerzeichen ganz oben in meinem ersten Beitrag vor dem Namen des Parameters erscheint übrigens nicht mehr. Daran kann's also auch nicht liegen


----------



## Proggy (4. Feb 2007)

Hallo,

kann mir gar keiner helfen, ich finde einfach den Fehler nicht?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Proggy (4. Feb 2007)

Hallo,

konnte das Problem lösen, habe statt des <object>-Tags ein stinknormales <applet>-Tag verwendet. Jetzt klappts, aber wieso, ist mir noch etwas schleierhaft...


----------

